# Greetings from New Mexico



## Roberto A Santillana (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello Brothers, I am from New Mexico and I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason on Jornada lodge # 70 at Las Cruces... I hope I can gather more ligth and share it with the brethren of my home lodge.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## Chaz (Sep 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Bloke (Sep 5, 2019)

Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## Winter (Sep 5, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bro Sony (Sep 7, 2019)

Brother welcome to the forum.


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

Welcome.


----------

